# Mutant Lobsterboy...



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

...or some such crustacean being. I had nothing in particular in mind when I first started making this, but now I'm on the third one and all of them are different. Mutant Chronicles comes to mind, but who knows where it will end? They will eventually be costume accessories. They operate from a portable belt hung air supply and use less than 5 PSI to activate. They weigh in at about 3 lbs, so wearing them for an extended time won't be a problem. Let me know what you think. I'm always open for suggestions/criticism/ideas.

Mechs 10 :: Mutant Lobsterboy claw in action video by Namnori - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid17.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Namnori/Mechs%2010/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b90/Namnori/Mechs%2010/Lobsterboypaintedinaction


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That rocks, I love it!! Can you use it as part of a costume or are you stationary because of the compressor? Great idea!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Look great. But I'd think more toward carnivorous plant applications.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd agree with darklore. More plant like.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Thats pretty cool does it always make that clicking sound?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I like this... got any shots of the innards?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I likee..


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree, very cool!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I like the sound it makes. Matter of fact, I thought it would be loud and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm...somethings wrong with the video. still it looks awesome!


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

Sorry you can't see the video DA. I know it takes a while to load sometimes.

I sort of like the clicking too. I kind of imagined that as an extra bonus if it were to be used in a creature costume. But cushioned cylinders could stop that.

Yes, a plant would be good, but if you were to look around at all of the action plants I have now, you would see why I went a different direction. But I have to admit, with its light weight, a plant would be an easy adaption.

Again, no 'in progress' pics. I really need to remember to do that.

The concept was for an addition to a costume. It was more an exercise for the portable air pack to see what would be possible. I'm using the same rig on backpack wings of various shape and design. There is no compressor line to worry with, so free wandering is ideal.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I too like the sound -- the sound makes it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great! Are any of them in red?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good point scare me. Sometime colors have preconceived ideas.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

I've got one I've painted orange, but I'm playing around with the sleeve/gauntlet/arm portion a bit. Playing around with the claw shape a little too. But there's no reason that they couldn't be painted with any variety of colors.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You need to make WINGS with that technology! Demon wings..or a set of jaws....OMG..sweet.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Something like this?

Stuff :: Scale picture by Namnori - Photobucket


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I want the wings. Are those something your going to make more then one pair of?


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Right now I have six sets of the wings this size assembled, but only one completed into the portable backpack assembly. I've been building these for years in smaller sizes and using them on various props. But last fall I built the first backpack adapted set. There are different styles as well. Same basic operation, but shaped just a little differently.

Skippy here is eight years old. He is staff mounted and totally mechanical (no air, no motor). Push the staff down and he opens his wings.

Stuff :: Skippy video by Namnori - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid17.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Namnori/Stuff/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b90/Namnori/Stuff/100_1605

I even have some that are small enough to fit inside a large size bird cage. But those are at the haunt and I have no video of them. I will try to remember to get video the next time I'm there.


----------

